# My Clio R27 Detail.



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

*Clio R27 Detail finally finished (updates last page)*

Here is my Clio 197 R27, I have been known locally to have slight OCD towards the condition of my cars and other toys i own but the aim of this thread and detail was to get the Clio to the standards that i want my Clio.

So it's been two years since i bought the R27 and to be honest i have had a brilliant experience with it. Huge ups and some downs obviously! Recently i had a week to take off work from last year so this was going to be spent on detailing the Clio. This thread will be very picture heavy.

Sorry for the long winded images and read. But the thread is not finished yet, updates will be coming this week 

First off all was to wash the car, usual 2 bucket method.. 









As you can see water has got under the carbon vinyl and lifted the corner a bit.








://i637.photobucket.com/albums/uu91/Liambo-235/Detail%2024%20April/IMG_1946.jpg

Wheels are in serious need of a refurb..









Everything agitated with APC cleaner..









































Next onto claying the car. Quick trip down to Halfrauds to get some new Meg's clay and AG Rapid Detailer (I originally wanted some Sonus clay and Dodo born slippy, but didn't have time to order it!)

















The contamination on the Clio was roughly like this the whole way round.. This was after the bottom back quarter. 









Interesting i found the most contamination down below the side F1 vinyl.









Car was then taken into the garage and dried down (patting the paintwork) using a Polished Bliss drying towel. Ready for work.









Once car was dried it was time to inspect the paintwork and condition (i take good care of my paint and was shocked to find it was rather cloudy. I knew it was starting to cloud but this upset me.

















So time to try out a paint cleaner i got free when i was last up to Polished Bliss









Applied with a Meg's application pad









So next onto a few things i wanted to sort out.. First the car is on axlestands and wheels have disappeared.









Next up was removing the bumper. I have done this a few times now and is pretty straight foward.

















First thing i wanted to do was check my arches because i was aware that i had broken an arch liner after hitting a large puddle at 60mph late one night. As you can see i had put some duct tape on it just to keep it secure for a week.

























Next up was the removal of front and rear diamonds, my task was to remove the carbon film and return back to normal.

















After i had done all that i wanted to protect them a little and make them shine since they had a bit of grime on them. First i cleaned them with APC and then waxed them with Nattys Blue









Also when i removed my bumper and looked at the passenger arch i noticed this little tube.. What the heck is it?









So i had some spare time on my hands so i grabbed my sisters car and headed up to polished bliss after dropping something off somewhere (you will see later) and this is what i came back with.

Very happy man!! I had a problem with the spray nozzle on the R222 but they sent out a replacement and it still didn't work so i got both nozzles back a new bottle and a replacement nozzle all f.o.c! Clark and the guys are brilliant!









Next up was to clean up my engine bay, it had been neglected for a few months (very unlike me).

So a dilution ratio of 10:1 of Megs APC and a medium sized brush i got cracking cleaning it all up.

Before:









































After:









































Next up was the Calipers, they were feeling sorry for themselves!

Before:

As you can see the mechanics so fitted my new rear pads left something on them!!

















After spraying all my callipers with R222 wheelcleaner i got to work with another set of brushes and a few microfibers.









Doing its job..









After many sprays and cleaning









In the background you will also see a white bottle that has basically straight bilberry to help









Now all callipers were waxed with Nattys blue but i only have front two images (two coats were applied)

















So now that task has been taken care of.. onto my dreaded arches!!
This is everything i will use (i know it looks like im using the same brush but trust me im not! I get bulk orders of them for rougher jobs like these!










Not any before images but they were pretty disgusting but here is my passenger front back half of my arch. The below are taken during:

































Drivers back half of arch









Finished and coated with tyre gel (i ran out of Megs last touch)

















The streaks are just from the sponge and the gel.

















So next up was the dreaded machine polishing task! My aim here was to correct the minor swirling that was appearing. Scratches wasn't a problem for me as they are very light and not noticeable.

Just before i did this, i had cleaned some scratches which look to be caused by seagulls and some minor stone chips with official Renault paint..










So being used is a Kestrel DA, Mernz Power Finish cutting compound and a large and smaller cutting pad. I did attempt a softer cutting pad but didn't cut as much as i wanted it to, so the harder pad was needed.









There were no pictures taken during this process as it did my freaking head in and i just wanted it finished to be honest.

So after the whole car was finished i put my wheels back on after returning from a refurb. I used a guy from Newburgh (15 miles from Aberdeen) and i highly recommend him for my local guys. The colour is slightly darker than the R27 colour and also has a gold kind of tint in the light but i love them and the finish is fantastic!

























Back on her feet!









So now onto final stages.. Out for a wash to get rid of all polishing left overs and stuff.









You can see in this image the marks on the decal from the blue tape.

















So now its time to try out my new snow foam lance and Hyper-Wash!

































It was a few minutes in order for me to get the settings right, it was too thick, then too thin, then too thick. Lol! Still haven't got it correct though!
But as you can see it is dwelling and looks very clean.

















So out comes the Megs APC again and the new Raceglaze brushes for get rid of some little sticky marks and stuff.









Everything was then agitated with the products

















Door pillars done also.

















2 bucket method done once again with a lambswool mit for paint and then 2 other buckets for the wheels with a Megs microfiber washmit.









Beading without any wax or anything on paintwork

















One happy man!

Back into its home to be dried.









I also got curious and went back to see how clean the water from the bodywork was.. As you can see its just as clean as it was when i poured it!

















Time to dry with my new Polished Bliss drying towel









Everything was patted down dry and i then used my old drying towel to pat town the alloys and door shuts etc dry.
Thanks for your time and patience but this detail is still not finish, two weeks later.. I will update the thread this week with some more images and progress.

Thanks once again!


----------



## gurj (Apr 15, 2011)

nice work!


----------



## Rust.Bucket (Feb 11, 2011)

Looking good. Did the tape come off the decal?


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Rust.Bucket said:


> Looking good. Did the tape come off the decal?


What do you mean mate?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work..


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

very nice clio. great job


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Love these cars. Great work also.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Stunning! All these pics of 197's on here recently are making me miss the 197!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great mate.


----------



## fitz (Jul 25, 2009)

Bang tidy! Really do like these and fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

nice job


----------



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

Great job - looking forward to the rest of the write up :thumb:


----------



## Emz_197 (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice Liam. 
I much prefer the diamonds without the carbon wrap on. For some reason I thought you had a spoiler.


----------



## nick197 (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks just as good on here as it does on clio197.net:thumb:


----------



## BioHzrd (May 27, 2007)

Lovely mate, the pipe you found is the breather for the battery should be clipped into the left hand side of the batter under the battery cover if i remember right


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments folks 



J3FVW said:


> Great job - looking forward to the rest of the write up :thumb:


Thanks, the rest of the write up will be up next week most likely, just put some wax onto the paint five minutes ago 



Emz_197 said:


> Very nice Liam.
> I much prefer the diamonds without the carbon wrap on. For some reason I thought you had a spoiler.


Thanks Emz, Yeah the wrap was just something to try and i considered spraying the diamonds but decided against it. I love the standard look. As for spoiler, been wanting one for a while but in two minds 



nick197 said:


> Looks just as good on here as it does on clio197.net:thumb:


Thanks Nick, just saw your comment over there, thanks for looking again.



BioHzrd said:


> Lovely mate, the pipe you found is the breather for the battery should be clipped into the left hand side of the batter under the battery cover if i remember right


Yeah i did have a look around and a few people mentioned it was that, just totally wasn't sure


----------



## meraredgti (Mar 13, 2011)

super detox right there, stunning work


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

So finally after about nearly a month i decided the car was finished and guess what? I'm still not happy with some of the results!! OCD much?

Anyways I bought a little present for my car in respect to a childhood hero of mines but haven't had time to apply them yet.. 









Next up was the long process of applying and letting everything cure to protect the paintwork.. as follows

1 coat of PB's Blackhole (this stuff brings up the DB very well!!) applied with a microfibre application pad.

1 coat of PB's EX-P Sealant to seal the paintwork applied with another microfibre application pad (by this time the car was shining!)

2 coats of PB's Natty Paste Blue applied with a Meg's foam application pad to give the wax a texture. This has totally finished the car and given it a good shine as you will see..

I done everything from the roof to the engine bay to the door shuts etc but no pictures of it all curing as i just wanted it done and couldn't be bothered with photos.










By the end of it all this is some of the microfibres i used to take off all the products, i used basically a new microfibre every quarter of the car so they didn't get clogged up with products.










Next up was some of the interior that had gotten a bit discoloured with rain and age. So product of choice was AG's Interior Shampoo, a small Raceglaze brush and a microfibre cloth.

Before (as you can see grey and discoloured)









After









Next on the list was the interior using the following products.. Also the exterior windows 









The onto the finishing, i gave the car a good hover with trusty Henry and was looking good! But next on the list was rubber and vinyl care. The following product was applied with various microfibre cloths being used all over the car, under the bonnet, door seals, window seals, R27 Decals etc etc.

Product used:









Bit dirty:

















After:

















This makes me a happy man:









Now that the car was finished it was a painful 3 day wait until i got some good weather to take the car out!! But last night it was good enough so out came the R27 for first time in about a month.

Here are the usual shi**y quality photobucket images:









































New wheel colour.. Yum.


















































Thanks for reading.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Brilliant. Attention to detail is second to none. Nice one.


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice update, i'm liking those details. It makes me aware that i'm really needing to get myself in gear and set to work on my car!

Lovely attention to detail mate, should be easy to look after over the summer now


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Gorgeous car and them seats look amazing!:thumb:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Brian. said:


> Nice update, i'm liking those details. It makes me aware that i'm really needing to get myself in gear and set to work on my car!
> 
> Lovely attention to detail mate, should be easy to look after over the summer now


Thanks, yeah it took a lot of motivation to get going but im very happy with the results.

I was driving around in it last night with a huge smile on my face because the car is finally where i want it to be! But now i think its time to move on and sell up lol.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

What do you fancy upgrading too?


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great car and results mate. very nice indeed


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Zetec-al said:


> What do you fancy upgrading too?


No idea to be honest yet lol. Been looking at something along the Meg/Astra/Golf lines but the Meg build quality isn't that great, the Golf i only like the Edition 30 GTI and its hard getting a low mileage one, but love the Arctic VXR


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Great little cars these. :thumb: Very nice work as well. And after getting it to the condition you want after all the hardwork, you are selling it. :lol: 

Happy shopping mate. :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

great work and very nice car :thumb:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Suberman said:


> Great little cars these. :thumb: Very nice work as well. And after getting it to the condition you want after all the hardwork, you are selling it. :lol:
> 
> Happy shopping mate. :thumb:


Yeah fantastic cars, i love it. Got it in the condition i want finally after 2 years and yes selling up lol!! I just don't use it to its potential, I would rather get something a big bigger faster but not as race prepped.


----------



## oliadams (May 3, 2011)

Love the car! Great job dude


----------



## AS_Dene (May 2, 2010)

awesome job


----------

